# Ukrainian: далековато



## Setwale_Charm

Витання!!
Как сказать по-украински: далековато для меня...?


----------



## Romcheek

Есть несколько вариантов которые приблезительно одинаковы:

самый точный я думаю: Далеченько для мене.
есть еще вариант(хотя он больше значит "Слишком далеко" чем "Далековато"): Задалеко для мене.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Спасибi!


----------



## niceguy_

Setwale_Charm said:


> Спасибi!


There's no such a word in Ukrainian, even though you may here it sometimes in mass media... The shortest way to say "Thank you!" is *"Дякую!"*.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

I suspected as much  but I have often heard it said...


----------



## Q-cumber

Setwale_Charm said:


> I suspected as much  but I have often heard it said...



This is a "суржик" word, I guess.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Суржик


----------



## Anatoli

niceguy_ said:


> There's no such a word in Ukrainian, even though you may here it sometimes in mass media... The shortest way to say "Thank you!" is *"Дякую!"*.


You can call it a russificism (that is a word borrowed from Russian long ago), IMHO, this can't be called "суржик" (surzhik). It doesn't mean this word doesn't exist in Ukrainian. Do we have to get rid of all the Ukrainian words, which are similar to Russian and replace them with words of Polish origin?

Both спасибi and дякую are synonyms. Both are OK to use. Check google. Surzhik is not so heavily used.

Interesting that long ago, Poltava and Kyiv (Kiev) region was considered the standard Ukrainian (around the centre), now everyone is trying to use Lviv/Lvov (far West) as standard, under impression that the further from Russian and closer to Polish the more "Ukrainian" it becomes?!


----------



## Blacklack

Anatoli said:


> niceguy_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no such a word in Ukrainian, even though you may here it sometimes in mass media... The shortest way to say "Thank you!" is *"Дякую!"*
> 
> 
> 
> You can call it a russificism (that is a word borrowed from Russian long ago), IMHO, this can't be called "суржик" (surzhik). It doesn't mean this word doesn't exist in Ukrainian.
Click to expand...

You are right, the word does exist in Ukrainian and it has nothing to do with surzhik.



Anatoli said:


> Do we have to get rid of all the Ukrainian words, which are similar to Russian and replace them with words of Polish origin?


We? 



Anatoli said:


> Interesting that long ago, Poltava and Kyiv (Kiev) region was considered the standard Ukrainian (around the centre), now everyone is trying to use Lviv/Lvov (far West) as standard, under impression that the further from Russian and closer to Polish the more "Ukrainian" it becomes?!


It's because Russian government made everything possible (with the exception of early Soviet period) during the last two centuries so that Ukrainian were replaced by Russian in the former regions. And now many people there speak surzhik or more or less standard Russian. No wonder that most contemporary Ukrainian writers come from Western Ukraine.


----------



## Kolan

Romcheek said:


> *Далеченько* для мене.
> есть еще вариант(хотя он больше значит "


*Далеченько* it is also a beautiful Russian word, _песенное слово_

"Как далече-*далеченько*, во чистом поле, 
Еще того подале — во раздольице, ..."

http://a-pesni.golosa.info/bezzem/kakdaletche.htm


----------

